# How do you look at the world?



## a|one (Jun 9, 2005)

1. Pessimist (Cup half empty)

2. Optimist (Cup half full)

3. Idealist (Live life according to certain ideal)

4. Realist (Live life practically)

5. Conformist (Following the leader)

6. Non-conformist (Disagree with everyone!)

----------------------------

Okay so no one, or at least very few of us can limit ourselves entirely to a single category, but most of us do have a predominant trait, so show us what you're made of!

_Note: Poll inspired by the teachings of Dr. JP on the Cup thread._


----------



## Amber (Jun 9, 2005)

I chose non-conformist, though I do have more than a few traits of the idealist in me


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 9, 2005)

The cup is neither half-empty nor half-full, but merely at half of its volume by capacity. The most important question is actually "who is going to drink from the cup, and is it profitable?".


----------



## a|one (Jun 9, 2005)

So profit and intoxication reign supreme eh? Figures.


----------



## Alia (Jun 9, 2005)

There's no other button Alone... 

I like being optimistic, but often bugged by pessitimistic views, which are often are a reflection of the world around me. 

I would love to be realistic but find I enjoy being idealistic better, so much more entertaining. 

I know I am not a conformist, but I'm not so non conformist to keep my ideas and points of views to myself. 

So what am I? I have no idea... I'm me and with each new situation this poll changes. 

For my kids I'm realistic, that much I do know!


----------



## lucifer_principle (Jun 9, 2005)

Since all factors are subject to external conditions I will modestly say I resonate with the optimist idealist. Hope thats a good answer for you


----------



## Stormflame (Jun 10, 2005)

Realism sounds like a realistic idea to me.  Therefore, I am.


----------



## Novocaine (Jun 10, 2005)

I really don't give a crap if the cup is half empty or half full, just pass it to me damnit!


----------



## Maryjane (Jun 13, 2005)

*My cupeth runeth over, crap! Now my socks are wet. *

*Love*

*Maryjane*


----------



## PERCON (Jun 19, 2005)

I live by positives and therefore i am very optimistic. There's always a positive side to EVERYTHING. Takes a while to focus your mind to accept it though...

_PERCON_


----------



## Elyssandrel (Aug 20, 2005)

Ummm differently depending on my mood or the situation.


----------



## aftermath (Aug 20, 2005)

For the most part I would say I am an [size=-1]extistentialist, but there are a few places where I disagree with [/size][size=-1]Jean-Paul Sartre on things. 

The cup will be different to everyone for they will each have their own way of looking at the world. However you view this cup is directly connected with your view on apporiate actions, and how you have reacted to the events in your life. And since you must accept full responibility for your actions, the cup being half full or half empty is your own fault 
[/size]


----------



## lazygun (Aug 20, 2005)

Pessimist,on account of being _personally _aware of the depth of stupidity of the average person..... 

...lately stupid seems to be the fashion?... 

Maybe,...i  could make M.P.?......


----------



## littlemissattitude (Aug 21, 2005)

Well, I said "idealist" in the poll, but it has been my experience that, at least in US society, to be an idealist is to be a non-conformist.  It drives me crazy when people see a bad or unfair situation but just shrug their shoulders and say, "That's just the way it is, better get used to it."  "Can't fight city hall."  Yeah, as long as people hold that attitude, nothing will change.


----------



## Stalker (Aug 22, 2005)

Could not select any of the positions proposed. 
Simply because I feel mixed towards our world. I probably am an idealist, and that does not work in our cynical world, sometimes I feel very pessimistic about the way we all are doing, sometimes I am as enthusiastic as silly about our prospects. I wish I were more independent or non-conformistic in my view of the world and people who surround me but actually,  I often catch myself on refraining some other's ideas or words, or am forced to abide the rules of the social game imposed on me, which I personally don't like - so I am yet one more brick in the wall of social conformism (sadly  )!


----------



## dreamwalker (Aug 22, 2005)

Alia said:
			
		

> There's no other button Alone...
> 
> I like being optimistic, but often bugged by pessitimistic views, which are often are a reflection of the world around me.
> 
> ...


 
Your a classic realist. The really cool thing about being a realist is you recognise you can't always be a realist all the time... so having ideals is perfectly fine.


----------

